# What a Girl.



## red tail (Apr 28, 2005)

My girl friend has a big intrest in hunting and camping. Not really taking an animal but taking pictures. I think it is great. Now insted of the whys and do you have to go's it's are we going this weekend. I bought her a camra last year and she is ready for deer season!!!!!!

I think see is a keeper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbafowler (Apr 29, 2005)

Sounds like that to me!!!!  Does she have a sister or a friend thats the same way??  Congrats on the catch--Bubba


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 29, 2005)

bring on the pics.  Just make sure she is ok with dead animal pics as well

Jim


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 29, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> bring on the pics.  Just make sure she is ok with dead animal pics as well
> 
> Jim



Hntrchk is on the left, Red Tail in the middle, and his girl is on the right. She was real excited and had no problem grabbing an antler to get her pic taken with the buck


----------



## leo (Apr 29, 2005)

*Sounds like you may have*

a keeper there red tail, congrats  


Just remember that means you have to get 2 bows, 2 rifles, 2 MZ's etc


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 29, 2005)

Good deal, Shawn.  I have one myself and wouldn't take anything in this world for her!

Treat that girl right!


----------



## HT2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Tail........*

You're a lucky man.....

Just make sure you hang on to her............


----------

